# Precipitação máxima no mês de Abril de 2009



## Rog (3 Abr 2009 às 23:20)

Qual a Precipitação máxima no mês de Abril de 2009, registada numa estação oficial em Portugal?


----------



## David sf (3 Abr 2009 às 23:44)

25,1 a 50 mm, é pouco, mas já ficava feliz, tamanha é a crise dos últimos dois meses.


----------



## thunderboy (3 Abr 2009 às 23:46)

150mm/200mm, talvez no litoral Noroeste, Serra da Estrela(o que acho muito difícil) ou Açores.


----------



## meteo (4 Abr 2009 às 00:18)

200,1 mm a 250 mm


----------



## MSantos (4 Abr 2009 às 00:56)

Escolhi o intervalo *50,1 mm a 75 mm* mas queria bem mais


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Abr 2009 às 18:36)

100,1 mm a 150 mm


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2009 às 18:39)

50,1 mm a 75 mm


----------



## kikofra (4 Abr 2009 às 19:56)

75,1 mm a 100 mm


----------



## Lightning (4 Abr 2009 às 20:26)

Votei em < = 25 mm 

Da maneira que isto tem corrido, já não me espanto nada se o mês passar todo sem chover...


----------



## iceworld (4 Abr 2009 às 22:34)

300.1 mm


----------



## fsl (4 Abr 2009 às 23:11)

Votei no intervalo 25 a 50. Oxalá que perca por defeito!...


----------



## Henrique (5 Abr 2009 às 01:47)

100,1 mm a 150 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2009 às 04:03)

Creio num valor de precipitação acumulada entre *[100,1 mm*; *150,0 mm*].


----------



## raposo_744 (5 Abr 2009 às 11:10)

75»»»100

A esperança....


----------



## pedrorod (6 Abr 2009 às 00:10)

Escolhi o intervalo 50,1-75mm mas espero que seja bem mais


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Abr 2009 às 01:20)

Como a esperança nunca morre, fui para o centro e votei no intervalo 101.1 a 150.0. Se perder por defeito não me importo nadinha.


----------



## vitamos (6 Abr 2009 às 10:06)

100,1 a 150mm. Portugal não é só Continente... Acho que alguns participantes na sondagem se estão a esquecer disso


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2009 às 12:31)

50,1 mm a 75 mm


----------



## João Soares (8 Abr 2009 às 18:39)

Votei no intervalo *[100,1 mm a 150 mm]*

As regiões que poderão ficar-se por este intervalo são:

Litoral Norte;
Açores;
Madeira;


----------



## Loureso (8 Abr 2009 às 20:09)

Salientei o montante dos 100,1 a 150mm. 

Acredito e desejo continuar a acreditar que após tão longo período de ausência de precipitação surjam valores que de alguma forma se aproximem dos normais para o mês em questão.


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2009 às 23:21)

*150,1 mm a 200 mm*

Vamos lá ver se é desta...


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2009 às 16:40)

Para já quem vai à frente no ranking da precipitação é a estação de Santa Marta da Montanha, estação do INAG, com 133mm acumulados desde o dia 1.

Será que ainda se ultrapassa a barreira dos 150mm? Está difícil.


Nas estações amadoras, Loriga, estação do jonaslor, segue destacada com 184,4mm.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mai 2009 às 15:00)

Uns 140mm


----------



## Skizzo (2 Mai 2009 às 20:00)

Qual o ranking de precipitação deste mês, a nível de cidades? Foi um mês chuvoso aqui no Porto


----------



## Rog (6 Mai 2009 às 14:22)

Segundo o boletim de Abril do IM, o valor mais elevado de precipitação foi registado em Lamas de Mouro com 152.3 mm.

Votaram na sondagem em [150,1 mm a 200 mm] *AnDré e thunderboy*


----------

